# GAME 2: Sacramento Kings @ Seattle SuperSonics 4-26-05 7:30p.m.



## Pejavlade

<center>








*<center>(50-32) (Away: 20-21)*
*<center> @*
<center>








*<center>(52-30) (Home: 26-15)*

*<center>Probable Lineups*






































Mike Bibby/Cuttino Mobley/ Peja Stojakovic/ Kenny Thomas/Brian Skinner





































Luke Ridnour/Ray Allen/Rashard Lewis/Reggie Evans/Jerome James


<center>*Key Reserves*






























Bobby Jackson/Darius Songaila/ Maurice Evans/Brad Miller 































Vladimir Radmanovic/Antonio Daniels/ Danny Fortson Nick Collison


*Seattle SuperSonics Lead Series Over Sacramento Kings** 1-0

<center>Previous Games*
*<center>Kings 78 Sonics 108*
<center>Recap - BOXSCORE - Postgame Quotes

*<center>Kings 101 Sonics 106*
<center>Recap - BOXSCORE - Postgame Quotes

*<center>Kings 107 Sonics 115*
<center>Recap - BOXSCORE - Postgame Quotes 

*<center>Kings 122 Sonics 101*
<center>Recap - BOXSCORE - Postgame Quotes

<center>*Playoff Results*
<center>* Kings 82 - Seattle 87*
<center>Recap - BOXSCORE - Postgame Quotes 


*<center> Key Matchup*

*<center>Mike Bibby*
<center>









*Stats vs. Sonics*
*<center>PPG: 16.2
<center>RPG: 4
<center>APG: 6
*


*<center>Luke Ridnour*
<center>









*Stats vs. Kings*
*<center>PPG: 13.2
<center>RPG: 2.7
<center>APG: 5.5
*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Re: GAME 1: Sacramento Kings @ Seattle SuperSonics 4-26-05 7:30p.m.*

We better win this game or it will be very hard to win the series. 

I know for sure that Bibby will have a better game and hopefully they'll come and play with little bit more heart next game. 

GO KINGS!!!



More analysis later.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: GAME 1: Sacramento Kings @ Seattle SuperSonics 4-26-05 7:30p.m.*

Bibby's gonna have a huge game.

And Miller need to play more


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Re: GAME 1: Sacramento Kings @ Seattle SuperSonics 4-26-05 7:30p.m.*



Peja Vu said:


> *Bibby's gonna have a huge game.*
> 
> And Miller need to play more


He is key for us to win. He plays good we win, he doesn't we lose. Simple as that.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

I know that Adelman never changes his starting lineup for anything, but our best lineup against them is 

Bibby (I guess)
Cuttino (for the 4th at least)
Peja (only one who played well for the first half)
Brad (I know he's on limited minutes, but it he would have gone in with around 6 minutes left at the time out, I bet we would have won)
'Tag (anyone who watched game 1 won't argue with me)


----------



## Twix

#1: All Kings need to be healthy (dressed up). :gopray:

#2: Bibby & Bobby shoots better.

#3: REBOUND the ball better.

#4: More Tag and Brad mins. I know Brad will get more mins as the series goes on. I also hope to see Tag play more.

#5: SCORE.

GOO KINGS!!!!!! 

I'll predict the score once Tuesday comes closer.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> I know that Adelman never changes his starting lineup for anything, but our best lineup against them is
> 
> Bibby (I guess)
> Cuttino (for the 4th at least)
> Peja (only one who played well for the first half)
> Brad (I know he's on limited minutes, but it he would have gone in with around 6 minutes left at the time out, I bet we would have won)
> 'Tag (anyone who watched game 1 won't argue with me)


I agree with you. They should try starting Tag one game and see how he does. He played great tonight. :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> #1: All Kings need to be healthy (dressed up). :gopray:
> 
> #2: Bibby & Bobby shoots better.
> 
> #3: REBOUND the ball better.
> 
> #4: More Tag and Brad mins. I know Brad will get more mins as the series goes on. I also hope to see Tag play more.
> 
> #5: SCORE.
> 
> GOO KINGS!!!!!!
> 
> *I'll predict the score once Tuesday comes closer.*


So will I. Feel it's a bit early to do it right now.


----------



## Pejavlade

*Kings 107*
Sonics 93

*Peja 31pts 5reb 3asts 2stl
Bibby 22pts 4reb 9asts
Cat 19pts 3reb 5asts
Skinner 12pts 14reb*


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

It's hard to over-rate the effect Greg had on this game. He changed my opinion of him totally in one game. I didn't know he had this in him. Remember the last time we played Utah in the playoffs, and in like game 3 I think, he went OFF on us, putting up like 20 and 20, all on dunks from offensive rebounds?


----------



## Pejavlade

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> It's hard to over-rate the effect Greg had on this game. He changed my opinion of him totally in one game. I didn't know he had this in him. Remember the last time we played Utah in the playoffs, and in like game 3 I think, he went OFF on us, putting up like 20 and 20, all on dunks from offensive rebounds?


Greg was great hopefully he continues this trend throughout the series. :clap:


----------



## Peja Vu

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Remember the last time we played Utah in the playoffs, and in like game 3 I think, he went OFF on us, putting up like 20 and 20, all on dunks from offensive rebounds?


Yeah, it was game 3. The Jazz won 107-104 and he had 22 and 12.

http://www.nba.com/games/20030426/SACUTA/recap.html

The game instantly changed when he came into the game. Skinner has been in a bit of a slump the past few games....I wish Adelman was a little more liberal with his starting lineups so Ostertag could get in there.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

One thing I'm starting to realize about Skinner, he's a fan favorite for a reason, and I love him for the team, but, long term, I think he's a 4. We haven't really faced an offensively capable center that he COULD handle, but he's great on 4s like Brand etc.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

A few quick ideas:

Go big and then go zone. All season the zone has been more effective that the man-to-man for the Kings, and it would really help with the screens and post-ups the Sonics were so successful with. The only problem is that it's harder to rebound in a zone, and they have enough of a hard time rebounding against these guys already. Luckily, the best offensive lineup was with Miller and Ostertag. So they should be able to rebound well enough out of the zone with the 2 of them in. The only problem here is that Brad doesn't have much of a chance of guarding Radmanovic. If Greg would have played the same minutes in the first half that he did in the second, we would probably have been around even in rebounding, he was even stopping James.  This line-up would have the added benefit of allowing the offense to run through Miller, who was far more effective than Bibby in doing that in Game 1. For the few minutes that Miller was in, he was dialing people up left and right. 

Switch the 3 and the 4. When Greg and Brad aren't both in, Thomas or Songaila will be in at the 4 with Peja at the three most of the time. Lewis literally hit all but one of his left-block, fading, baseline, turn-around jump-shot post moves. When we tried Thomas and Songaila on him in the post late in the game, it ran him straight to the perimeter, and both of them, especially the ultra-swift Thomas, should be able to do a better job on him on the perimeter than Peja was able to do in the post. All Peja has to do is put a man on Evans; he is no offensive threat. He may have problems keeping him off the offensive boards though... They wouldn't have to do this all the time, but switching sometimes will often throw an opponent off of his rhythm. 

Give Corliss another chance. Williamson wasn't working out in Game 1 and I would have sat him just like Adleman did, but if Lewis tried to post him, I guarantee he'd get pushed all the way out to the three-point line. He could really help our offense too. Williamson would struggle with him on the perimeter, but in Game 1 it was Allen who was getting all the perimeter touches anyway, so it could work out well. 

Give Mo a chance. I'm his biggest fan, so I may be biased, but if Cuttino is being ineffective on offense, or is just taking a breather, Mo is our best bet on Allen. He's around the same size, and athletic enough to get around screens to challenge shots, and help on the boards. I understand that we will have to have Mobley on Allen sometimes, but we should never put Bobby on him; Allen basically just shot over him.

No doubling or switching. They didn't double Allen or Lewis much at all, as well they shouldn't, because Seattle's outside shooting is too potent, but also, we have to stop switching Allen/Lewis screens! This put Jackson or Mobley on Lewis in the post, and it was a certain basket. Switching Songaila onto Lewis could help with this, since I don't think they would have to switch the screens, because Darius is by far the Kings best pick-and-roll defender.

Also, Peja needs to demand the ball when he is the only one able to score. When Bibby or Mobley is scoring easily, they demand the ball every time down court, but in the first half when only Peja was rolling, he took far too few shots. This should help to take defensive pressure off of everyone else, as well. 

If Adleman gives Ostertag, Miller, and Mo enough playing time to help keep James, Fortson, Evans, and Collison off the glass, tries some of these different things on Lewis and Allen, and Bibby and Bobby find their shots, I think the Kings stand a great chance of stealing home court advantage in this series yet.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> A few quick ideas:
> 
> Go big and then go zone. All season the zone has been more effective that the man-to-man for the Kings, and it would really help with the screens and post-ups the Sonics were so successful with. The only problem is that it's harder to rebound in a zone, and they have enough of a hard time rebounding against these guys already. Luckily, the best offensive lineup was with Miller and Ostertag. So they should be able to rebound well enough out of the zone with the 2 of them in. The only problem here is that Brad doesn't have much of a chance of guarding Radmanovic. If Greg would have played the same minutes in the first half that he did in the second, we would probably have been around even in rebounding, he was even stopping James.  This line-up would have the added benefit of allowing the offense to run through Miller, who was far more effective than Bibby in doing that in Game 1. For the few minutes that Miller was in, he was dialing people up left and right.
> 
> Switch the 3 and the 4. When Greg and Brad aren't both in, Thomas or Songaila will be in at the 4 with Peja at the three most of the time. Lewis literally hit all but one of his left-block, fading, baseline, turn-around jump-shot post moves. When we tried Thomas and Songaila on him in the post late in the game, it ran him straight to the perimeter, and both of them, especially the ultra-swift Thomas, should be able to do a better job on him on the perimeter than Peja was able to do in the post. All Peja has to do is put a man on Evans; he is no offensive threat. He may have problems keeping him off the offensive boards though... They wouldn't have to do this all the time, but switching sometimes will often throw an opponent off of his rhythm.
> 
> Give Corliss another chance. Williamson wasn't working out in Game 1 and I would have sat him just like Adleman did, but if Lewis tried to post him, I guarantee he'd get pushed all the way out to the three-point line. He could really help our offense too. Williamson would struggle with him on the perimeter, but in Game 1 it was Allen who was getting all the perimeter touches anyway, so it could work out well.
> 
> Give Mo a chance. I'm his biggest fan, so I may be biased, but if Cuttino is being ineffective on offense, or is just taking a breather, Mo is our best bet on Allen. He's around the same size, and athletic enough to get around screens to challenge shots, and help on the boards. I understand that we will have to have Mobley on Allen sometimes, but we should never put Bobby on him; Allen basically just shot over him.
> 
> No doubling or switching. They didn't double Allen or Lewis much at all, as well they shouldn't, because Seattle's outside shooting is too potent, but also, we have to stop switching Allen/Lewis screens! This put Jackson or Mobley on Lewis in the post, and it was a certain basket. Switching Songaila onto Lewis could help with this, since I don't think they would have to switch the screens, because Darius is by far the Kings best pick-and-roll defender.
> 
> Also, Peja needs to demand the ball when he is the only one able to score. When Bibby or Mobley is scoring easily, they demand the ball every time down court, but in the first half when only Peja was rolling, he took far too few shots. This should help to take defensive pressure off of everyone else, as well.
> 
> If Adleman gives Ostertag, Miller, and Mo enough playing time to help keep James, Fortson, Evans, and Collison off the glass, tries some of these different things on Lewis and Allen, and Bibby and Bobby find their shots, I think the Kings stand a great chance of stealing home court advantage in this series yet.


Another great post and I agree with you again. :greatjob: :yes:


----------



## Twix

Good post, maKINGSofgreatness.

About Tag, he did say he'll play much different especially in the playoffs. So far, he seem to be walking it!!  GO TAG! That 20 and 12 would be nice if he can give that to us!


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

I just want to play this game already, we shot bad , we had a chance to win and we didnt, Bibby is gonna have a good game, Bobby too, Brad looked great, Tag will get his mins now, and we will win game 2. Remember, the game turned when we started to double Lewis more, he became lost, he didnt know what to do with a double team on him, keep that up, add Tag and Miller and we have the upper hand now.


----------



## Peja Vu

Practice Quotes-04/24/05

Quotes from Adelman, Tag, and Bibby.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

Adleman said Miller is starting. Hopefully that means he's ready for starters minutes.


----------



## NR 1

My predictions

Sonics 106
Kings 112

Peja 28pts 6reb 3asts 
Bibby 19pts 5reb 7asts
B.Miller 16pts 8reb 5asts


----------



## G-Force

Ostertag did make quite a difference when he was in during the second half. I'd say thet he was more effective than Miller, who had limited mobility and picked up some fouls rather quickly.

Yes, the Kings shot poorly, but take a look at the boxscore - the Sonics shot even worse. Both teams oughta shoot better in the second game. Yes, Bibby had an awful shooting night, but its not like any of the Sonics were shooting the lights out, except for Lewis, who had limited minutes in the first half due to three uncharacteristic early fouls. Lewis will have 20+ points in game two. Ray likely will as well. And Luke is going to score more than game he did in game one as he went scoreless, I believe. Radmanovich will take more than one shot, too.

Game two is going to be interesting indeed. By then both teams will have had time to study the game films and all injured players will have had a couple days to recuperate. The winner of game two is likely going to be whoever consistently plays plays better D, and I figure that both teams will come out shooting better.

G-Force


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

G-Force said:


> Ostertag did make quite a difference when he was in during the second half. I'd say thet he was more effective than Miller, who had limited mobility and picked up some fouls rather quickly.
> 
> Yes, the Kings shot poorly, but take a look at the boxscore - the Sonics shot even worse. Both teams oughta shoot better in the second game. Yes, Bibby had an awful shooting night, but its not like any of the Sonics were shooting the lights out, except for Lewis, who had limited minutes in the first half due to three uncharacteristic early fouls. Lewis will have 20+ points in game two. Ray likely will as well. And Luke is going to score more than game he did in game one as he went scoreless, I believe. Radmanovich will take more than one shot, too.
> 
> Game two is going to be interesting indeed. By then both teams will have had time to study the game films and all injured players will have had a couple days to recuperate. The winner of game two is likely going to be whoever consistently plays plays better D, and I figure that both teams will come out shooting better.
> 
> G-Force


Great analysis man. As always. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings notes: Ostertag still must earn his court time 



> Greg Ostertag's role never changes.
> 
> He leans, he muscles, he clogs.
> 
> "That's what I do: Go out there, push people around, get offensive rebounds, try to change shots," the Kings' reserve center said.
> 
> *Ostertag has more playoff experience to his credit - 88 games - than all of the Seattle SuperSonics combined, so Kings coach Rick Adelman will continue to use Ostertag, provided the 7-footer produces.*
> 
> * Peja Stojakovic said his friend and fellow Serb Vladimir Radmanovic of Seattle treated for dinner Friday night. "He took me to some Italian restaurant," Stojakovic said. "It wasn't healthy. He wasn't eating good. I don't know. Was it a setup for me?"


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Sonics notes: Let's play 'Guess the quote subject' 



> SEATTLE - Take out the "P," and you have this:
> 
> The layoffs - those annual eons of time between games in the NBA playoffs.
> 
> So with the Seattle SuperSonics and Kings not playing again until Tuesday night, embrace a game of another kind. Call it "Name the Subject of that Quote." It's catchy, we know.
> 
> "It's hard to stop a guy like that, or keep guys like that down," Sonics coach Nate McMillan said Sunday at his team's training facility.
> 
> After Seattle's 87-82 game one win, McMillan could've been talking about Mike Bibby, the Kings' playoff-proven point guard who turned in a horrid 1-for-16 shooting effort in the opener. He may have been speaking of center Brad Miller, who looked respectable but played just eight minutes in his first game back from injury, or Bobby Jackson (0-for-7 shooting), Cuttino Mobley (22 points), or maybe Kenny Thomas (10 points). In truth, he was referring to forward Peja Stojakovic, who led the Kings with 24 points.
> 
> Radmanovic looking for more
> 
> The Sonics were 27-5 when Vladimir Radmanovic scored in double figures, and he is looking to regain that form. Game 1 was his first outing since fracturing his right leg, and he missed his only shot.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Ailene Voisin: Ridnour - his job is to pester 



> SEATTLE - The numbers certainly favored the other guy, as did the reputation. So what was the kid doing out there? What was he thinking? What on earth possessed him to pressure Mike Bibby - one of the clutch performers in recent NBA playoff history - and believe he could get away with it?
> 
> His quickness and energy.
> 
> His coach's game plan.
> 
> His own naïveté.
> 
> Luke Ridnour simply performed as directed, never questioned the aggressive tactics or even his own ability to accomplish the unfathomable: Frustrate Bibby into a miserable 1-for-16 playoff performance. Make him think, make him work, make him tired. And though the former Oregon standout missed all six of his field-goal attempts and had only four assists in Saturday's series opener, his quietly effective defensive effort was characteristic of Seattle's surprisingly successful season; these Sonics sneak up on people. Weakside, strongside, blindside.











Luke Ridnour chases the ball between Kings Bobby Jackson, left, and Corliss Williamson. His hustle stymied Mike Bibby's offense in Game 1.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Sizing up their weapons 



> Adelman tries different combinations to counter Sonics
> 
> Rick Adelman, who often has been criticized for not using his bench, couldn't be faulted in that regard Saturday night.
> 
> The Kings' coach used 11 players in his team's 87-82 loss to the Seattle SuperSonics in Game 1 of their first-round Western Conference playoff series.
> 
> Adelman is trying to weave Brad Miller and Bobby Jackson, both coming off injuries, into the rotation and find the most effective ways to deal with the size and physical style of the Sonics' frontcourt.
> 
> Saturday, Adelman tried the unusual pairing of the 7-foot Miller and 7-2 Greg Ostertag on the front line. The coach also had 6-foot-7 Corliss Williamson guarding 7-1 Jerome James, and 6-4 Cuttino Mobley against 6-10 Rashard Lewis.
> 
> *Miller and Ostertag rarely had played together on the floor even in practice, Adelman said.*











Greg Ostertag (00) muscles his way between Rashard Lewis (7) and Jerome James for a rebound Saturday. Ostertag and Brad Miller helped neutralize the Sonics' frontcourt. 









Bobby Jackson, left, and Cuttino Mobley discuss strategy in the fourth quarter Saturday. Jackson had a cold shooting hand, going 0 for 7.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Tacoma News-Tribune: Radmanovic’s Braids are gone, but soreness remains  



> Vladimir Radmanovic’s leg fared better than his hairdo.
> 
> The braids the Seattle SuperSonics forward wore in Saturday’s playoff victory over the Sacramento Kings were long gone Sunday, but the soreness in his right fibula, which suffered a stress fracture more than a month ago, lingered.
> 
> Radmanovic continues to undergo daily treatments of ice, massage and electric stimulation for the injury, which kept him out of the final 19 regular-season games. He was scoreless in 13 minutes against the Kings.
> 
> “I’m not 100 percent yet, but I will be 100 percent soon,” Radmanovic said.
> 
> Radmanovic missed the only shot he attempted Saturday. Still, his reputation for making 3-pointers helped the Sonics spread the floor, coach Nate McMillan said.
> 
> “You’ve got to respect that he can shoot the ball,” McMillan said. “We were able to run a number of plays with him in the game, and basically he opened up the floor because the defense didn’t want to leave him.”


----------



## G-Force

KinG,

Wow, what superb game coverage. KinG, you are indeed the King.

G-Force


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

G-Force said:


> KinG,
> 
> Wow, what superb game coverage. KinG, you are indeed the King.
> 
> G-Force


Thanks a lot man. :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Twix

> * Peja Stojakovic said his friend and fellow Serb Vladimir Radmanovic of Seattle treated for dinner Friday night. "He took me to some Italian restaurant," Stojakovic said. "It wasn't healthy. He wasn't eating good. I don't know. Was it a setup for me?"


:rofl: :laugh: 



G-Force said:


> Yes, Bibby had an awful shooting night, but its not like any of the Sonics were shooting the lights out, except for Lewis, who had limited minutes in the first half due to three uncharacteristic early fouls. Lewis will have 20+ points in game two. Ray likely will as well. And Luke is going to score more than game he did in game one as he went scoreless, I believe. Radmanovich will take more than one shot, too.


Bobby also shot badly too. He attempted 6 and missed all which is rare because Bobby's a pretty clutch player like Bibby too. But I think it's also because he's still rusty. If Brad would have played more mins, I think we could have won...or if Tag played since 1st Qtr. 

You're right though, both team will be shooting better. :yes:


----------



## Pejavlade

BET ON KINGS!!! 

10,000 on Kings +3 spread.


----------



## Twix

Here's my prediction:

Kings 107
Sonics 100

Bibby will make more FG in this game and all remaining games! 

I also heard that Brad will be playing more mins now.

GO KINGS!!! :king: MUST WIN!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> BET ON KINGS!!!
> 
> 10,000 on Kings +3 spread.


A thousand and that might be a lot. :laugh:


GO KINGS!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

My predictions:

*Kings 109*
Sonics 105

*Peja 28pts
Bibby 20pts
Tag 8pts*


Allen 25pts
Lewis 22pts
Ridnour 11pts


----------



## Peja Vu

Nothing groundbreaking from today's practice....all the players said that they need to get off to a better start than they did in game 1.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Vu said:


> Nothing groundbreaking from today's practice....all the players said that they need to get off to a better start than they did in game 1.


That's good to hear. Thanks for the info Peja Vu.


----------



## Peja Vu

Puzzle still isn't put together: Healed Kings players trying to leap into mix 



> Adelman isn't concerned about Bibby bouncing back.
> 
> "I think Mike might have learned a lesson from last week," Adelman said. "He didn't do anything last week. He didn't shoot because his (left) foot was sore, and he may have learned he just can't do that. He may find out that even if he is sore, he'll have to do some things to stay sharp.
> 
> "And things aren't the same for him as they were before we made these trades. He is the guy now, and teams are going to do everything they can to take him out of the game. Teams are going to try and take him and Peja (Stojakovic) out of the mix, and he's going to have to make adjustments to that."
> 
> Adelman wouldn't discuss his plans for who will play tonight and for how long, but he did say Miller has practiced well enough the past two days to establish a comfort level for him.
> 
> "He's going to be used," Adelman said of Miller, who played just eight minutes Saturday, his first game action since Feb. 27 because of a bruised right calf and a fractured left fibula. "I will have no reservations about using him for eight-minute stretches."
> 
> Miller could start or come off the bench. Adelman said he used Miller, Greg Ostertag and Brian Skinner with the first team during practice.
> 
> "He's going to start eventually," Adelman said of Miller.


----------



## Peja Vu

Mark Kreidler: Playoff experience now lives elsewhere 



> "We were a very smart team," Adelman said, "and we were very hard to guard. And I think we had a lot of confidence that all that would carry us through to win the close games.
> 
> "This team, I don't know. I think they can do it, but that's where I'm going to have to make a hard decision (on playing time) in saying, 'This is the group. Here's how we're going to try to win.' "
> 
> This Kings team, even with playoff holdovers such as Mike Bibby and injury returnees Bobby Jackson and Brad Miller, is going through the Learning Hall of Discomfort that the last roster incarnation traversed a while back. Thus, there was no winning in Seattle on Saturday. You'd love to believe it strictly was because Bibby couldn't hit the tractor parked next to the broad side of the barn with his jump shot, but it isn't that simple.
> 
> This team is working on it, whatever "it" may be. The Kings in the post-Webber era are 6-10 on the road - and, sure, that includes a 2-4 body blow right after the deal, when the players still were wearing name tags.


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings shooter hopes focus fixed



> "That wasn't like Mike to play like that," Adelman said. "It was real obvious as the game went on that he got very impatient and that he was really pressing. He can't do that. He's the key guy. If he gets it going, it's going to be harder to play Mike.
> 
> "And I'm sure the doomsayers are saying, 'He's not the same Mike Bibby.' "
> 
> Which, if history is any sort of gauge, would be foolish. You won't catch anyone in the Seattle camp thumping their chests in claiming credit for Bibby's effort, with Sonics coach Nate McMillan saying, "I don't think you shut down Mike. If he's missing shots like that, you're lucky."
> 
> Bibby, typical of his competitive nature, refused to place blame anywhere, certainly not on a tender ankle that kept him out of practices leading to the game. He arrived four hours early for practice Sunday after a restless night, eyes focused on the rim, a ball rack by his side.
> 
> Who was more surprised by his outing, the Kings, the media, or Bibby? "Me," he said.
> 
> "I know the guys are confident in me," Bibby said. "I've practiced enough and worked enough that they know me. One game's not going to kill me."
> 
> Adelman recalled another NBA playoff performer of note who uncharacteristically was off in a Game 1, built up some steam and then erupted like so much lava.
> 
> "I remember a young Karl Malone when I was an assistant coach in Portland," Adelman said. "He had the worst game I've ever seen a player have. For two days, he didn't talk to a soul. He wouldn't even look at anybody. And all he did was go out and destroy us from that point on."


----------



## Peja Vu

Thanks for cutting me - I'll show you: Seattle's center says it hurt when the Kings waived him, but he's happier now 



> "When the Kings let me go, it was devastating," James said after Monday's practice, the conflicted emotions flashing across his round, boyish features. "I went into a slump for a little while. I stayed in the house for two or three weeks. I didn't want to go anywhere. But then I told myself, 'OK, I'll show them someday,' and I forgave them.
> 
> "Now, I'm back in the playoffs and enjoying every minute of it. My goal is to show (the Kings) that they made a huge mistake. The people back there don't even know me."
> 
> In the briefest of summations, the man is a character, another in a seemingly endless trickle of 7-footers who enter the league, and one way or another, either by word or by deed - and sometimes by both - leave an impression. James lists Shaquille O'Neal as his favorite player. What else is there to know?


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings notes: Jackson replays game 0-fer and 0-fer again 

Sonics notes: Who's No. 3? It could be anyone, McMillan says


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings Audio:

Cuttino Mobley: "(Jerome James) is not Shaq" 22) 
Cuttino Mobley: "Our confidence is not down at all" 37) 
Rick Adelman: "We can raise our level, but so can Seattle" (1:03) 
Rick Adelman: "(Mike Bibby) has always responded" 47) 
Bobby Jackson: "We beat ourselves" 33) 
Peja Stojakovic: "We have to start from the first minute" 15)


----------



## master8492

Sonics to win

Sonics 108
Kings 105


----------



## Twix

Thanks for those audios, Peja vu!



GO KINGS!!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Oh dang, I was too late with the articles wasn't I? :nonono:


Thank you Peja Vu for doing them. :greatjob:


----------



## Pejavlade

Will James be fired up after that comment Cat made?


----------



## G-Force

I could not get the audio files to play on my work computer, but frankly I do not think that J'rome cares that much what Cuttino thinks about him. There are more important things to focus on right now.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

G-Force said:


> I could not get the audio files to play on my work computer, but frankly I do not think that J'rome cares that much what Cuttino thinks about him. There are more important things to focus on right now.


Yeah I agree. I don't think players care that much on what others say.


----------



## Peja Vu

Napear believes Brad will play 20-25 minutes tonight.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Vu said:


> Napear believes Brad will play 20-25 minutes tonight.


I hope so man. :yes:

Maybe 30 mins? :whoknows:

All I want is for him to get used to playing but not hurt himself. That's all.


----------



## G-Force

Great news for the Kings, not so good for the Sonics.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Sacramento at Seattle 10:30 pm EDT 



> SEATTLE (Ticker) -- Mike Bibby and the Sacramento Kings get an opportunity for redemption when they face the Seattle SuperSonics in Game Two of the Western Conference first-round series Tuesday.
> 
> Bibby scored just three points on 1-of-16 shooting as the Kings dropped Game One, 87-82, on Saturday.
> 
> *There have been just nine games in Bibby's career in which he made just one basket, and two were this past season. His woes contributed to the Kings shooting less than 39 percent (34-of-88) from the floor in the opener.*
> 
> Despite a strained left groin, Peja Stojakovic led Sacramento with 24 points. Mobley scored 22 for the Kings, who will host Game Three on Friday.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

G-Force said:


> Great news for the Kings, not so good for the Sonics.


:laugh: 

We will beat you guys tonight. :yes: 

Just watch. :groucho:


:greatjob:


----------



## Kekai

Kings should have taken Game 1. I expect them to take this one.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kekai23 said:


> Kings should have taken Game 1. I expect them to take this one.


I know man. They should have. :nonono:

Well we'll take this one. :biggrin:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

You guys ready for the game or what? :groucho: :banana:


----------



## SacTown16

Prediction:

Kings 121
Sonics 112

Bibby: 28 pts, 7 dimes
Peja: 23 pts
BJ: 15 pts


----------



## Pejavlade

Come on Kings get back on defence 2 layups in a row for Sonics they lead 42-31 with 5min to go. GET IT TOGETHER.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja and Bibby have to step up 4-14 shooting wont cut it. They need at least 20pts a piece.


----------



## Pejavlade

Nice hit by Peja to bad Ray got another lay-up on the other end. Defence guys common.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja hits both freethrow from the line. Skinners checks in for Brad.


----------



## Pejavlade

Good d by Sac last possesion down the court. Bibby hits a long 2.


----------



## Pejavlade

Ray is lighting us up right now he just nailed a 3, 10 point lead for Sonics. Bibby on the line.


----------



## Pejavlade

Bibby makes both free throws lead is 8 for Soncis 3min left in 2nd.


----------



## Pejavlade

High arc shot my Maurice. James back to back buckets for Seattle. DEFENCE KINGS COMMON!


----------



## Pejavlade

Corliss with offensive rebound heading to the line. 9pt lead Sonics 2:02.
They finaly missed Kings need to convert.


----------



## Pejavlade

Bibby with 3 pointer, Kings need to play hard defence now.


----------



## Pejavlade

Shot clock vilation by Sonics, Good work Kings. Lets make a run here to end the 2nd.


----------



## Pejavlade

Mobley missed dunk looked like he got hit on the wrist. On the other end Lewis shooting freethrows. :curse:


----------



## Pejavlade

Sonics gain possesion on a missed free throw. They call 20 sec time out. King have to make sure they don't convert here and hopefully Kings can get the final shot.


----------



## Pejavlade

James with a put back, Bibby misses the final shot. 

Halftime:

Kings 44
Sonics 55

Bibby 10pts 7asts 1blk
Peja 8pts 7reb 1ast


----------



## SacTown16

Just a pathetic first half, it is very obvious that players like KT, and even Mobley don't know how to play in the playoffs. How many bad shots is mobley going to take?

Players that should be playing more: Corliss, Skinner(Where is he, we need defence),

Players that should be playing less: Kenny Thomas(he lacks intensity, which we need), and I hate to say it but Mobley.


----------



## Peja Vu

This isn't looking good. Someone has to get hot, fast!


----------



## Pejavlade

SacTown16 said:


> Just a pathetic first half, it is very obvious that players like KT, and even Mobley don't know how to play in the playoffs. How many bad shots is mobley going to take?
> 
> Players that should be playing more: Corliss, Skinner(Where is he, we need defence),
> 
> Players that should be playing less: Kenny Thomas(he lacks intensity, which we need), and I hate to say it but Mobley.


I would like to see this lineup on the floor for sometime.

Brad
Skinner
Peja 
Bobby
Bibby


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja Vu said:


> This isn't looking good. Someone has to get hot, fast!


I just looked at Espn game update is Skinner not playing this game, cause I swear he was on the floor.


----------



## SacTown16

I just don't understand why Skinner is not in, this is the perfect series for him. He's big and athletic at 6'9, and I think he would keep Evans and James off the offensive boards no problem.


----------



## Pejavlade

Ethier we heal now as a team or we will crumble as individuals. :clap:


----------



## sac23kings

wtf!! is going on?! ****!!!! why is this team playing like they want the season to be over?!!!! get a god damn rebound and get to the line!!! jesus christ!!! somebody tell these guys a healthy webber is not walking through the tunnel!!! shut up those cocky mother****** sonics players!!! :curse:


----------



## Pejavlade

Evans what a ****ing flooper. Good work Brad.


----------



## Pejavlade

Nice reverse lay-up by Bibby.


----------



## Pejavlade

Evans cry me a river, what a terrible call. Call his flops.


----------



## Pejavlade

What the hell is going on these refs are ****ing dumb how do you call that a foul on Brad when James nailed him in the face.


----------



## sherwin

Wow, Brad Miller gets shafted twice in a row. Why do they always seem to screw over Brad Miller? Someone should beat these refs ***, they are horrible.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Man, this is not good. The way the game is going we'll be in the same place Dallas is. :nonono:


----------



## Pejavlade

sherwin said:


> Wow, Brad Miller gets shafted twice in a row. Why do they always seem to screw over Brad Miller? Someone should beat these refs ***, they are horrible.


Lets :gopray: that Kings come out inspired and show them what we are capable of and win this game.


----------



## sac23kings

this is unbeleivable.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 46-61 Sonics

3rdQ with 9:40 left...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

sac23kings said:


> this is unbeleivable.


I know man. :curse:


----------



## Pejavlade

OK, ok three from Mobley lets play so D boys.


----------



## sac23kings

play d


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Jerome James looks like an All Star out there.


----------



## Pejavlade

Mobley to in a row we need to link our made shots with some stops.


----------



## sac23kings

another rebound given up


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

He is playing like this probably because the Kings let him go. :nonono:


----------



## sac23kings

were making these foos look good


----------



## Pejavlade

Is anyone getting annoyed by Evans and his flooping.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 51-65 Sonics

3rdQ with 8:04 left...


----------



## Pejavlade

Wow why don't we get any calls, this is bs.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Is anyone getting annoyed by Evans and his flooping.



Same here.


----------



## sac23kings

there already in the penalty?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Wow why don't we get any calls, this is bs.


Cause we don't have any superstars? :whoknows:


----------



## sac23kings

can we get a foul call?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Did you guys see how Tag lost the ball? :nonono:


----------



## Pejavlade

Blow the ****ing whistle refs.


----------



## sac23kings

seasons over fellas


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Damn guys. :nonono: :curse: 

Kings 51-70 Sonics

3rdQ with 7:13 left....


It's all over for us.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

sac23kings said:


> seasons over fellas


I agree.


----------



## sac23kings

no superstars=no foul calls


----------



## Pejavlade

Kings are frustrated right now. Rick needs to settle us down. We can make a run and win this thing.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

sac23kings said:


> no superstars=no foul calls


I agree with that 100%.


----------



## Pejavlade

Where is Skinner?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Kings are frustrated right now. Rick needs to settle us down. We can make a run and win this thing.


Not if we can't play any defense.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Where is Skinner?



Yeah haven't seen him at all. And also Evans??


----------



## sac23kings

why cant this team just win? please!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

You guys think we would be better and probably beat Seattle with Webber now?


----------



## sac23kings

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> You guys think we would be better and probably beat Seattle with Webber now?


yup


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Jerome James is having career nights against us. That sucks.


----------



## Pejavlade

Thank you, finally we get a call.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

sac23kings said:


> yup


Thats what I was thinking too.


----------



## Pejavlade

I think we can beat him without him!


----------



## sac23kings

u saw that no call again


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Thank you, finally we get a call.


After 3 and a half quarters.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 53-70 Sonics


----------



## Pejavlade

sac23kings said:


> u saw that no call again


Yep Bibby did not even try to go for the ball, bs call by refs.
Sick play James stop riding the fans.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Bibby with two....


----------



## sac23kings

please continue this pace


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Play some defense guys. :nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 55-72 Sonics


Kings ball.


----------



## sac23kings

finally


----------



## Pejavlade

James gets called for a foul, looked like a little cheap shot?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Have we made a 3 yet??


----------



## sac23kings

why wasnt skinner playing earlier


----------



## Pejavlade

Yes Skinner is in, they offensive rebound and follow up.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Sonics timeout. 


Kings 57-72 Sonics


----------



## sac23kings

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Have we made a 3 yet??


yeah mobley but who cares anyways. we need more than that . we need defence


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Yes Skinner is in, they offensive rebound and follow up.


BMiller shouldn't even play. Can't jump, rebound or do anything productive out there.


----------



## Pejavlade

I liked when Peja was crashing the boards after missed shot. :greatjob:


----------



## sac23kings

did i mention that i hate the sonics


----------



## NR 1

Go Go Kings!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

sac23kings said:


> yeah mobley but who cares anyways. we need more than that . we need defence


Yeah I know but still for us to win we need to make more than 5 threes.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

sac23kings said:


> did i mention that i hate the sonics


Not yet. First time now. :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Sonics just look better out there. Outhustling us on every play.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 57-74 Sonics

3rdQ with 4:20 left....


----------



## sac23kings

thats why skinner wasnt playing earlier


----------



## ljt

Trading webber hurts!!webber is the most important part of your system,peja looks like a nonfactor again!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Ridnour at the foul line.

Makes the first. and the second.


Kings 57-76 Sonics


----------



## Pejavlade

Songalia finish that please. :curse:


----------



## Pejavlade

Disgusting basketball right now.


----------



## sac23kings

now i wish we wouldve played dallas


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Radman with a dunk.

Kings 57-80 Sonics.


:nonono: :nonono: :nonono: :nonono: :nonono: :nonono: :nonono: :nonono: :nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

sac23kings said:


> now i wish we wouldve played dallas


:laugh: Funny but true.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

At least they have 2 at Arco now. :whoknows:


----------



## sac23kings

its gonna be an interesting offseason


----------



## sac23kings

look at the ft stats


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Sacramento Kings 57-80 Seattle SuperSonics

3rdQ with 2:40 left...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

We're shooting 40% and they're shooting 53%.


----------



## Pejavlade

EDDIE is in lets see some hustle.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

sac23kings said:


> its gonna be an interesting offseason



I think so too.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

We can't even make a basket. :nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

:nonono:


Nothing is going right for us.


----------



## Pejavlade

Songalia needs to learn how to take the ball up hard. I get goosebumps everytime he takes it in the paint like that.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Can't rebound. Man what the hell.

Kings 58-84 Sonics


----------



## sac23kings

thats a goaltending


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Songalia needs to learn how to take the ball up hard. I get goosebumps everytime he takes it in the paint like that.


Who can he learn it from? We got noone that takes it hard to the basket.


----------



## Pejavlade

Bobby to much dribbling bad shot.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 60-84 Sonics

3rdQ with 40.3 left....

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Evans is in. :clap:

Finally.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

At least Darius can make those.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

They're going to the basket so easy it's like there are no Kings players there.


----------



## Pejavlade

We need the Kings to finish this game strong at the very least.


----------



## sac23kings

somebody put the nail in the coffin already


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

There's no way that we can win this game. (and probably the series)


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> We need the Kings to finish this game strong at the very least.


Yeah, like last game but still man. Not looking good.


----------



## sac23kings

Pejavlade said:


> We need the Kings to finish this game strong at the very least.


thats true. remember last year with lakers vs. spurs. lakers losing both on road and then won four straight


----------



## sac23kings

i feel sick. i feel like sleeping


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

They're rebounding, blocking and making shots.

We're just standing out there and watching them.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

sac23kings said:


> i feel sick. i feel like sleeping


Stay man. Lets see what happens. Stay with us.


----------



## Pejavlade

sac23kings said:


> thats true. remember last year with lakers vs. spurs. lakers losing both on road and then won four straight


That wat we need im sure Rick won't let them go down like this at home.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

sac23kings said:


> thats true. remember last year with lakers vs. spurs. lakers losing both on road and then won four straight


Oh yeahhh. :greatjob:


Maybe us too? :whoknows:


----------



## sac23kings

laters. im going to sleep. wake me up if theres a turn around. :curse: :biggrin:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> That wat we need im sure Rick won't let them go down like this at home.


We'll definetely win at home. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Who here thinks Fortson can't play basketball at all.


----------



## Pejavlade

Why is Radman taking the jump not Fortson?


----------



## Pejavlade

One guy that wont quit is Bobby. :clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

4thQ has started.

Kings 69-90 Kings 

4thQ with 10:05 left....


----------



## Pejavlade

Good D Kings, keep it going.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> One guy that wont quit is Bobby. :clap:


But the problem is that he's not helathy yet.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja 9 Points, 10 Rebounds so far.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja what a civilized looking haircut, what is Radman doing? :biggrin:


----------



## sherwin

Can this game hurry up and end? Kings don't deserve to win by the way they are playing.


----------



## Pejavlade

Songalia thank you try the meal. And 1 keep it rolling Kings.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Songaila with 2 and makes the free throw so thats 3.

Kings 72-90 Sonics


Sonics timeout. (getting scared) :laugh:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Peja 9 Points, 10 Rebounds so far.


Poor offensive night, good defensive though.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

sherwin said:


> Can this game hurry up and end? Kings don't deserve to win by the way they are playing.


They don't but a win wouldn't hurt. :biggrin:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Poor offensive night, good defensive though.


I would rather have him concentrate on the offensive side more.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I'm praying we win this game. :gopray:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I would rather have him concentrate on the offensive side more.



Yep, but when the shots are not falling defence is the next best thing. :biggrin:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

They're showing how weak our defense is. :nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Yep, but when the shots are not falling defence is the next best thing. :biggrin:


:laugh: Thats true but it's playoffs and his shots should fall.


----------



## Pejavlade

Chance for a 10-0 run by Kings. Maurice make them count.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kigns 74-90 Sonics

GO KINGS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

90-74 Sonics. Lets go Kings. I still belive. :clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Chance for a *10-0 *run by Kings. Maurice make them count.


:gopray: :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## Pejavlade

Yes baby good d Bobby, lets go Kings. Keep it up.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Evans playing great out there. Adelman should have played him in first game. :curse:


----------



## Pejavlade

I like Maurice on Ray hes athletic and fast he can gaurd him.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Airball. :laugh:

House with 3. 


Lets go KINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Kings 79-90 Sonics


Sonics timeout. 

:banana:


----------



## sherwin

This game is a damn clone of game 1...


----------



## Pejavlade

EDDIE yeah sweet three lets keep them coming. Go Kings.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> I like Maurice on Ray hes athletic and fast he can gaurd him.


He's better than Cat on him. :yes:

Should probably start. :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

sherwin said:


> This game is a damn clone of game 1...


That's true. :laugh:


But, hopefully we get the W this time. :biggrin:


----------



## NR 1

Kings 79-90 Sonics (8:13 min left) C`Mon now :banana:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Now hopefully Adelman keeps the same lineup.

He's known for changing lineups when we're making runs. :nonono:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Airball. :laugh:
> 
> House with 3.
> 
> 
> Lets go KINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Kings 79-90 Sonics
> 
> 
> Sonics timeout.
> 
> :banana:


Lewis 3-10 shooting.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

NR 1 said:


> Kings 79-90 Sonics (8:13 min left) C`Mon now :banana:



GO KINGS GO!!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

I love our bench they give us alot of energy, keep up the good work guys.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Lewis 3-10 shooting.


Good defense none other than by our own Peja "3PointSpecialist" Stojakovic. :biggrin:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> I love our bench they give us alot of energy, keep up the good work guys.


Hopefully we keep the same bench for next year but make a change of the starting lineup.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Bobby with 2.

Kings 81-92 Sonics


PLAY DEFENSE NOW!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

Nice jumper Bobby. Now play some tough d on Ray.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Could it be too late for the run we're having???


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Bobby with rebound.

Kigns 83-95 Sonics...


----------



## Pejavlade

*defence! Defence! Common Kings! *


----------



## Peja Vu

House to the line....can get the lead down to 10!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

House fouled.

Doesn't he look like a rapper? 


4thQ with 5:54 left...


----------



## Pejavlade

Make them count Eddie.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> *defence! Defence! Common Kings! *


 :banana: :clap: :banana: :clap: :banana:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 85-95 Sonics


----------



## Peja Vu

great defense on Allen!

Let's make a shot on the other end!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

We get the ball. :clap:


Comon now a 3. :biggrin:


----------



## Pejavlade

Out of bounds Kings ball good call refs. Lets go Kings.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 85-98 Sonics


Sonics ball. 

5 mins left.


----------



## Peja Vu

Allen for 3....that is a big one :nonono:


----------



## Pejavlade

Damn it Allen open for 3. Nails it.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

So Bibby and Peja out??


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 87-98 Sonics


----------



## Pejavlade

House is sweet we should play him more often really pushes the ball hard.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

James fouled. :curse: 


4 mins left.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> House is sweet we should play him more often really pushes the ball hard.


And is probably our best shooter, together with Peja.


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> So Bibby and Peja out??


Look that way they played pretty bad game, they need to step up.


----------



## Peja Vu

HOUSE....single digit lead!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

House with another.

Kings 89-98 Sonics


----------



## Pejavlade

9 point lead by Sonics 3:30 left lets go Kings common guys.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Was the one House made a 3 or what?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 89-100 Sonics

4thQ with 3:17 left...


GO KINGS!!!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Damn.


Sonics ball.


Clock ticking away.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

BoJax with three.


The bench is carrying us. Amazing. :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade

Lets go KINGS please you can do this. Play hard and hustle.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 92-100 Sonics



Sonics ball. :curse:


----------



## Peja Vu

Darius:upset:


----------



## Pejavlade

Songalia what the hell was that. :curse:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Cat, Peja, Bibby, Miller out. :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Songalia what the hell was that. :curse:


Can't blame him. He's not supposed to play this many minutes.


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Cat, Peja, Bibby, Miller out. :laugh:


And I dont mind at all right now our Bench has played way better then our starters.


----------



## NR 1

not good!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Even if we lose this game it will be a lesson. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Maybe start the bench next game??? :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Adelman looks concerned.


Kings 92-100 Sonics


Our ball. 


GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

Uggh what was that was it tipped?


----------



## Peja Vu

Bjax with an airball, this one might be over.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Refs again. :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Bibby looks mad. :nonono:


----------



## Pejavlade

I think its time to post REF SUCK avatar?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Damn refs.

Probably getting big bonuses by Gates. :nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> I think its time to post REF SUCK avatar?


Do it!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Comon KINGS!!!

Kings 92-105 Sonics

4thQ with .35 left...


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Bibby looks mad. :nonono:


Our bench as a whole looks pissed. Ill be suprised if we dont teach them a lesson at home.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

It's over.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Man I'm so mad. :nonono:


DAMNNNNN!!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

Im happy we ended the game on a good note. If we played with that energy the whole game this would have been a blowout for the Kings.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Our bench as a whole looks pissed. Ill be suprised if we dont teach them a lesson at home.


I'm hoping so man. Or I'll be even more pissed. :nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Jerome "allstar" James talking.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

FINAL!!!

Sacramento Kings 93-*105 Seattle SuperSonics*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I'm sure G-Force is happy. Congrats man. :greatjob:


----------



## Pejavlade

*Game Photos:*


----------



## Pejavlade

Box Score


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

2500.00 points donated to master8492 successfully!

:clap: Congrats man.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Bibby looks like he's about to cry on that pic. :laugh:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Bibby looks like he's about to cry on that pic. :laugh:


Aahhaah yeah look at Rick I don't think he likes what he sees.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Aahhaah yeah look at Rick I don't think he likes what he sees.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Good for avatar? :whoknows:


----------



## MazzyStar

Yuck. What a horrible game. Aside from the bench and Bibby getting his touch back, what an awful game. I love the Kings, but doubt is really starting to creep into my mind whether the Kings can win this series. I really hope so, but if not .... Go Rox.  :banana:


----------



## Pejavlade

Sonics beat Kings, take 2-0 lead in playoff series  



> The Sonics won despite a 15-0 run by the Kings at the beginning of the fourth quarter. However, that only cut the Kings lead to 11 after it had swelled as big as 26 points in the third quarter.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

MazzyStar said:


> Yuck. What a horrible game. Aside from the bench and Bibby getting his touch back, what an awful game. I love the Kings, but doubt is really starting to creep into my mind whether the Kings can win this series. I really hope so, but if not .... *Go Rox.*  :banana:


:yes: :greatjob:


----------



## kfranco

Wow, i dont know whats wrong with the Kings at the moment. ITs not a good time to be struggling. I think the series will be tied once it goes to Arco Arena. Good luck. :banana:


----------



## halfbreed

Bad time to go cold. Hopefully the home crowd will get the Kings going again.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

halfbreed said:


> Bad time to go cold. Hopefully the home crowd will get the Kings going again.


I hope so too man. :gopray:


----------



## Peja Vu

Adelman after the game - 'After 2 days of practice, I never would have guessed we'd come out with this kind of performance'


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Vu said:


> Adelman after the game - 'After 2 days of practice, I never would have guessed we'd come out with this kind of performance'


No one did probably. :nonono:

It's a lesson nonetheless.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

We took ok care of the ball, rebounded ok, defended better that I thought we would, yet shooting, the only thing this team is really good at, kills us again. 

Nice play by the bench, Bibby and Bobby shot better. Mobely :curse: Mo needs more time in this series, let him defend, Peja and Mike can take the shots, because they will have a lot better selection that Cuttino, so many forces...He hurts our offense a lot when he does this. It's nice to see that Peja was contributing in other ways when his shot wasn't falling though. 

To those who said that it's going to be an interesting offseason, I agree wholeheartedly. I really think Thomas needs to come off the bench, where that leaves Songaila I don't know though. I don't think Mobley will be back either. And we need some slashing and something in the post, because all the lost jumpers are falling.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

not to mention D :rotf:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Lawyer: Single punch felled banker 



> Some at Kings game say road rage victim was confrontational.
> 
> A fatal fight after a Sacramento Kings game last week was started by the victim and ended after a brief scuffle, according to the attorneys for two men in the fight who described what their clients told police.
> 
> "It was a one-punch deal," said attorney Randy Thomas, whose client Donnie Garibaldi is the president of RPM Co., a property management firm in Lodi. Garibaldi's passenger that night, Jeff Berndt, a Lodi tree trimmer, is a business associate and friend, according to friends of both men.
> 
> Sacramento police detectives have been investigating the death of Mark Leidheisl, a Wells Fargo senior vice president, since the 10 p.m. fight a week ago. Detectives did not arrest the two Lodi men, saying that it was unclear if they acted in self-defense.
> 
> The confrontation began when Leidheisl steered his Mercedes-Benz in front of Garibaldi's Infiniti sport-utility vehicle as crowds exited Arco Arena after the game. The drivers exchanged angry words as they left the parking lot and quickly pulled over on a nearby side street, according to police, who have not named the two Lodi men involved.











Mark Leidheisl


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Notes: Ostertag: Now you see him, now you don't 



> SEATTLE - Rick Adelman has seen the Greg Ostertag metamorphosis before. The big man plays huge one playoff game, only to shrink like no 7-foot-2 man should a game later.
> 
> Two years ago, Adelman was watching the center from the opposing bench, as the Utah Jazz needed all of Ostertag's career playoff-high 22 points and 12 rebounds in a 107-104 Game 3 victory over the Kings.
> 
> His breakout performance gave Utah its only win in the first-round, five-game series. Then, Ostertag vanished. In his next two games and 74 minutes against the Kings, he scored a combined two points.
> 
> Fast forward to Game 1 Saturday night against Seattle. Ostertag's seven points and six rebounds in 17 minutes were key in the Kings' near-comeback from a 21-point deficit.
> 
> "We were basically playing five defenders against Utah, having Vlade (Divac) help against (Utah forward Karl) Malone and (point guard John) Stockton, and that gave Greg chances to get boards and shots where it opened up," Adelman said of the 2003 game. "But over the course of the series, it wasn't consistent, so you take a chance (with Ostertag)."
> 
> *QUESTION POSED*
> 
> *WHY DIDN'T RICK ADELMAN PUT HIS STARTERS BACK IN WHEN THE SUBS STARTED TO TIRE IN THE FOURTH QUARTER?*
> 
> Even Charles Barkley and Magic Johnson of the TNT crew were scratching their heads over this one. Sure, sending a message is one thing, but not when there's still a chance at winning. You could see that the gutty reserves were running out of steam in the final minutes, but Adelman stubbornly refused to make a move to any of his starters. It would have been interesting to see if Peja Stojakovic, Mike Bibby or Cuttino Mobley could have made a difference with the game on the line. On the other hand, they barely made a difference for the first three quarters.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Sonic is more than the Rubberband Man 



> SEATTLE - The hammer came after the chisel.
> 
> The Kings were being broken piece by frustrated piece, the Seattle SuperSonics chipping away until they built a 23-point lead late in the third quarter of one wrecking ball of a performance.
> 
> Then guard Vladimir Radmanovic ran the floor as if he'd never broken his left leg, the braided hair of the Sonics forward flopping as he went soaring. He dunked with one hand, putting Seattle up 80-57. With that, he had 10 points, taking a mythical mallet to the Kings and their hopes of advancing to the second round.
> 
> For Radmanovic, being called an X-factor has never been so literal.
> 
> The Sonics' favorite factoid of late has revolved around Radmanovic's scoring tendencies. When he's scored X points (that's 10 for the non-Romans) this season, his team has gone 28-5. It's a nerdy way of saying that they're darn-near unbeatable when Radmanovic does anything offensively. Add center Jerome James to the equation, and they're the Rome that never fell. James, whose playoff career-high 17-point, 15-rebound outing in the opener marked his finest day as pro, followed up by scoring 19 points and grabbing nine rebounds Tuesday.
> 
> "I'm glad I'm healthy and able to help the team," Radmanovic said. "It was really frustrating being out for five weeks, watch the guys playing and not being able to help at all. I'm doing my job. That's what I did all season long." Sonics coach Nate McMillan was the prophet in this one. He made it clear going into play that two scorers is never enough, pointing to the reliable production of guards Ray Allen and Rashard Lewis. The third guy was a must. Four? Forget about it.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Ailene Voisin: Key Kings play as individuals and falter 



> SEATTLE - Please, someone, let's try this again.
> 
> When do the NBA playoffs start?
> 
> In this seven-year itch of a postseason run, of inspired, often spectacular offensive basketball interspersed with defensive failings and those crushing seventh-game blows, there has never been anything quite this embarrassing, not against the Phoenix Suns, the Minnesota Timberwolves, the Los Angeles Lakers, and not even that Game 5 blowout against the Dallas Mavericks in 2003.
> 
> Yet against the Seattle Sonics - a team that can be characterized more by its togetherness than overt talent - Peja Stojakovic and Mike Bibby and Cuttino Mobley, or in other words, Rick Adelman's significant others, performed like a one-man band Tuesday night, as if unaware Bono had cleared out of KeyArena hours earlier.
> 
> These were the Kings in chaos, with separate agendas on both ends of the floor. These were the Kings confused and in complete disarray, at least until the second unit attempted a valiant, if ill-fated, rescue during the final quarter.
> 
> One can only hope both teams boarded the flight home.
> 
> *"They (reserves) should be a good example for us," Stojakovic suggested afterward. "They just played good basketball, and it all started on the defensive end. The way we play, when we play good defense, it carries over to the offensive end, and we move the ball and get good shots. We didn't do that tonight. Somehow we have to go home and find out how to get back to doing that."*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

A sub-Sonic performance 



> SEATTLE - Kings coach Rick Adelman said Monday that he wouldn't use 11 players Tuesday against the Seattle SuperSonics.
> 
> He was right. The Sonics dominated so thoroughly in winning 105-93 that he used all 12 of his players - including sitting all five starters for the fourth quarter.
> 
> And don't let the 12-point margin fool you. The Kings suffered a beatdown of royal proportions and return to Sacramento in an 0-2 hole in this Western Conference playoffs series.
> 
> "(The Sonics) began to change the game in the second quarter," Adelman said. "They became more physical and aggressive, and we just started messing with the referees. That's not the way you're to win this series."
> 
> The only silver lining in the Emerald City was the Kings' bench, which outscored Seattle 31-17 in the fourth quarter and whittled a 26-point lead to eight late in the game.
> 
> "The group that was on the floor in the fourth certainly showed the way we're going to have play against this team," Adelman said. "You're going to have be the aggressors."











Starters Peja Stojakovic, left, and Mike Bibby are left to watch and lament the Kings' Game 2 loss to the Sonics. 









Backup guard Eddie House shows some of the effort that made the game close in the fourth quarter. His unit closed a 26-point lead to eight.









Forward Kenny Thomas, right, fouls Seattle's Rashard Lewis in the first half. The Kings held the SuperSonics forward to 12 points.









Kenny Thomas, who was held to six points, heads to the bench during a timeout as Reggie Evans raises his arms to the crowd.









Kings center Brad Miller is defended by Seattle center Jerome James, who scored 19 points.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Sonics bend, but Kings buckle 



> The Seattle SuperSonics are walking gingerly along an unstable precipice, where a misstep here or a wrong turn there could send them tumbling.
> 
> So far, they have managed to stay upright – barely.
> 
> For the second consecutive game, the Sonics blew a sizable lead to the Sacramento Kings before walking away with a 105-93 victory at KeyArena on Tuesday, taking a 2-0 lead in the best-of-seven first-round playoff series.
> 
> The Sonics should be talking today about how they nearly dismantled a Kings team that was bickering, sniping and generally frustrated to the point of perhaps giving in. Instead, Seattle must answer questions about how it allowed the Kings to trim a 26-point deficit to eight.
> 
> “For three quarters, we did a nice job of playing early and playing late,” Sonics coach Nate McMillan said. “Then we got a little careless and we started to relax a little bit and allowed them to run free.”
> 
> They say all teams make runs, that comebacks are the essence of basketball. But one must wonder how Seattle could allow a group of reserves to cut so deeply into a commanding lead.
> 
> *In the fourth quarter, Seattle had seemingly taken control with a dominating performance. That’s when Kings coach Rick Adelman benched his starters and put on the court a collection of undersized reserves that featured Bobby Jackson, Eddie House, Maurice Evans, Darius Songaila and Brian Skinner.*











Seattle’s Ray Allen drives against Sacramento’s Kenny Thomas during Game 2 of the first-round playoff series. Allen finished with 26 points.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

James, Sonics have ways to go against Kings 



> Forget the fact the Sacramento Kings now must beat the SuperSonics four times in five games.
> 
> Pay no heed to talk of driver’s seats, broom handles or upper hands.
> 
> This first-round series between two of the best West Coast teams remaining in the NBA playoffs – come to think of it, the only two West Coast teams remaining in the playoffs – has only just begun.
> 
> The Sonics on Tuesday dominated a visibly confused, occasionally demoralized Kings team that can’t seem to settle on a lineup capable of achieving offensive cohesion or defensive pressure. Over the 96 minutes of basketball played in KeyArena since the series tipped off Saturday, Seattle has trailed for 50 seconds.
> 
> But the Sonics have miles to go before they sweep.
> 
> Yes, owning a 2-0 lead in a best-of-seven playoff is preferable to either alternative. But Sonics coach Nate McMillan has first-hand knowledge of the kind of atmosphere that awaits his team when the series resumes Friday night in Arco Arena.
> 
> *“It can be hostile,” McMillan said late Tuesday afternoon. “It’s a building with a lot of energy. The gym is hot, and the crowd is loud.”*
> 
> McMillan recalls the best-of-five series between the Sonics and Kings in 1996 (before the NBA, taking every precaution to prevent an early exit by Shaquille O’Neal’s Lakers, changed the format for first-round series to a best-of-seven), when his team escaped an Arco Arena ambush in Game 3.
> 
> “The fans can be loud, and they can be rough,” McMillan said. “They say things that grab your attention. In the playoffs, they’ll be even louder.”
> 
> Of course, if Sacramento coach Rick Adelman (pronounced “Addled Man”) doesn’t figure out a way to solve 7-foot-1 center Jerome James, it won’t matter how high the decibel-meter registers at Arco Arena.


I hope the fans play a big part on our game. :gopray:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Sonics Team Up for 2-0 Edge 



> SEATTLE, April 26 (Ticker) -- The Seattle SuperSonics are getting contributions from a number of key players. For the second straight game, the Sacramento Kings saw one of their pivotal contributors all but disappear.
> 
> Ray Allen scored 26 points and had a pair of critical plays in the final 67 seconds as the SuperSonics throttled Peja Stojakovic and held off the Kings, 105-93, to take a 2-0 lead in their Western Conference first-round series.
> 
> After enduring Mike Bibby's woeful three-point, 1-of-16 effort in the series opener Saturday, Sacramento saw Stojakovic - who did not play in the final quarter - score just nine points on 3-of-10 shooting.
> 
> 
> *"I don't know what happened to us," Stojakovic said. "No defense, no offense. ... We need to go home and play with a lot more energy and passion." *











Luke Ridnour tallied nine points and six assists Tuesday.


----------



## G-Force

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I'm sure G-Force is happy. Congrats man. :greatjob:


Yeah, I'm pretty content right now. At the end of the third quarter, I was ecstatic and downright giddy with laughter, though. Then the fourth quarter arrived. The Kings starters sure did not get it done, but the bench came out and made a game of it. That's a good thing for both teams. The Kings know that they can perform under pressure. And the Sonics know that the Kings can perform under pressure. Its hard to hold either the Kings or the Sonics down for four whole quarters. Who knows, we may see a role reversal in game three with the Sonics storming back in the final quarter?

G-Force


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

G-Force said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty content right now. At the end of the third quarter, I was ecstatic and downright giddy with laughter, though. Then the fourth quarter arrived. The Kings starters sure did not get it done, but the bench came out and made a game of it. That's a good thing for both teams. The Kings know that they can perform under pressure. And the Sonics know that the Kings can perform under pressure. Its hard to hold either the Kings or the Sonics down for four whole quarters. Who knows, we may see a role reversal in game three with the Sonics storming back in the final quarter?
> 
> G-Force


It could go to 7 games also but I don't see it they way we've been playing. :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

PostGameQuotes vs. Seattle SuperSonics


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Here are finally all the photos of Game 2. 

















































































































































Don't know why they're not showing?? 

Maybe Peja Vu can fix them. :whoknows:


----------



## Twix

Thanks for the pics, Ilir! 

This was a pretty dishearten game... 

But I still believe!!! GO KINGS!! :king:


PS: How's that in your avatar, Ilir??


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Thanks for the pics, Ilir!
> 
> This was a pretty dishearten game...
> 
> But I still believe!!! GO KINGS!! :king:
> 
> 
> PS: How's that in your avatar, Ilir??


He is a producer and his name is 9th Wonder. He together with Big Pooh and Phontae make up the rap group Little Brother.


----------

